# *** Unable to determine the target kernel version. [SOLVED]

## hadoque

Hi

 I just installed vanilla-sources 2.6.24-rc3, and when trying to reemerge nvidia-drivers i get these errors:

```
*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

make: *** [select_makefile] Error 1

 *

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-71.86.01 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                        ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                        ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                        ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   nvidia-drivers-71.86.01.ebuild, line  210:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *                 linux-mod.eclass, line  518:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" \

 *                                ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS} \

 *                              || die "Unable to make ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}."

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to make  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.24-rc3/build clean module.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-71.86.01/temp/build.log'.
```

I had no problems with gentoo sources 2.6.23

 Any ideas on this?Last edited by hadoque on Fri Jan 18, 2008 9:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## achaw

Is the /usr/src/linux link ok? Pointing to the used kernel version?

Greetings

----------

## LJM9000

Im having the same issue, its actually for all modules on 2.6.24-rc7 and rc8. Still dont know how to fix it yet. You can look at my thread

----------

## hadoque

ok, I found the solution in the end of this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-642722.html

Thanks for the help.

----------

## jaalex

I was having the same issue with Gentoo-Sources 2.6.24-gentoo-r3.  The trick was do do the following.

```

cd /usr/src/linux/include/

ln -s asm-x86/ asm-i386

```

Jason

----------

